# Tiberius!



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

We just wanted to say hi! 

(and are knocking on wood hopeing this works!)

Tiber and owner Briana 


otherwise.... http://students.washington.edu/evansbri/ts.htm


Ps.. hmmm it looks just like how the instruction say!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i fixed it for you. wow he is cutee!


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

thanks  

sadly he doesn't fit into his sweater any more... well not sad for him!

but he now has thicker fur as he's almost a year old, and the fact that the weathers warming up, he doesnt shiver when we go for the occasional walk to the local pet store. Its more of walk for me, and a ride on the shoulder for him! (He is semi leashed trained  meaning he doesnt walk well on it but he doesnt care if he's strapped to it!)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awwww, what a cutie! He looks so handsome in that sweater.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Tiber, I think your cat looks cute in that sweater. Does he fight when you dress him up? Charlie, my cat, would never let me do that :lol:


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

heheh thanks lexxie  Well i havent done it to him lately, since he has grown out of it, and he has gotten thicker fur... He was five months old in that picture. Tiber's a very tolerant cat (hehe maybe i shouldn't used his name as my log in name!  ). He lets me know that he does not like it, by complaining, loudly, but he never attacked me. heheh and it was so funny watching him walk, because the straps go between his legs and around his tail, to keep the sweater on. So he walked kinda sideways. :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

meh - it's a manly sweater anyway... I mean it doesn't have hearts or smiling kitties over it.

I don't think Moby would be quite as willing. I think he'd kill me in my sleep.


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

hehe actually it reminds me something my grandma would have tried to buy me  but it was the best fitting at the store and served it purpose well!


----------

